
Former GCHQ chief: 'You can't un-invent encryption' - robin_reala
http://tech.newstatesman.com/news/robert-hannigan-gchq-encryption
======
erikpukinskis
Encryption is only a danger if you have no values. If you value something,
like a farm in Massachussets where your family lives, and some sheep and you
like your PSVR, then you have reasons to like encryption. Encryption is
defense. It can protect the things you love.

If you are a purely political agent, with no values, just an ideology you are
trying to impose on the world, then encryption might be a problem. To you, the
world is just power struggles. You like this person, you don't like this other
person. You want this to happen, you don't want that to happen. Control is
good when you wield it, and bad when someone else does. It's no way to live.
That's a prehistoric approach to existence.

There are infinite universes, so there is a universe for everyone. The faster
we get to the point where everyone has a universe that they are protecting,
one which can sustain their body, the sooner we can see these technologies for
what they are: safety.

Armies and nations and crypto breaking should be needed sparingly. We need to
get to a world where they're needed sparingly.

~~~
microwavecamera
Exactly. You can make that same wrong argument against any technology. How
many times has a vehicle been used in a commission of a crime? Do we ban cars?
It's a ridiculous premise. Besides if we build backdoors into encryption or
purposely weaken it, hostile nation-states and criminals will exploit it and
use it against us.

